# [Battlefield One] Starke FPS Einbrüche nach einstündiger Spielsession



## NickNameRandomNumber (4. September 2016)

*[Battlefield One] Starke FPS Einbrüche nach einstündiger Spielsession*

Guten Abend Werte Mitmenschen, 
Ich habe folgendes Problem... Beim Spielen der Battlefield One Open Beta kam es nach einer Spielzeit von über einer Stunde vermehrt zu FPS Einbrüchen,  die das Spielen unmöglich machten.  Nicht konstant sondern viel mehr alle 5 Sekunden. Die Framerate fällt dann kurz von 60 auf 40 was dazu führt dass ich 1-2 sek "kampfunfähig" bin. Leistungstechnisch stellt das Spiel kein Problem da (GTX960 4GB und i5). Spiele es aus einer Mischung zwischen Mittel/Hoch mit  ca. 60-80 FPS. Ich ging nun anfangs davon aus, dass das Problem bei der Temperatur der GPU liegt (bzw. gehe immer noch davon aus), allerdings sagt mir das Programm GPU-Z die Temperatur liege selbst beim zocken höchstens bei 65-70 Grad.  Ich gehe  dennoch davon aus es liegt an der Temperatur, denn mein Gehäuse ist recht klein, keine besondere Kühlung und welchen Grund sollte es sonst haben? 
Naja deswegen frag ich ja hier ^^ Hat irgendjemand ne Idee woran es liegen könnte?

Danke im Vorraus,
LG Jan


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2016)

Die Temperatur ist alles andere als zu heißt, daran kann es nicht liegen, außer die Karte ist sehr "seltsam" vom BIOS her eingestellt und taktet schon bei 70 Grad runter, um kühler zu werden, was aber extrem früh wäre. Bei 90 Grad könnte man so was vermuten, aber nicht schon bei 70 Grad.

Schau doch mal mit dem MSI-Afterburner nach den Kurven rechts. Die kannst du per Detach auch abkoppeln und zudem auch aussuchen, welche Werte als Kurven dargestellt werden sollen. Da kannst du dann auch die Grafik-RAM-Auslastung beobachten. Vielleicht wird das RAM halt zu voll. Das sollte zwar bei 4GB an sich noch nicht passieren, außer du hast bei den Texturen sehr hohe oder gar "Ultra"-Details gewährt, aber das Game ist ja noch eine Beta, da kann es sein, dass es ein "bug" ist.


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (4. September 2016)

Hattest Recht der  Speicher war völlig ausgelastet(siehe Anhang).  Werd ich wohl n paar Texturen runterschrauben müssen, aber wie kommt es dann dass ich die erste Std. problemlos spielen kann ? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2016)

Es ist da sicher nicht so, dass zu Spielbeginn ALLE Texturen geladen werden, die eventuell möglicherweise vielleicht im Spiel vorkommen, sondern da wird je nach Bedarf auch mal was nachgeladen. Und wenn der Speicher nicht gut verwaltet wird oder vlt. auch ein Bug (kann auch am Treiber liegen) vorhanden ist, hast du halt "alte" Texturen, die Platz wegnehmen, so dass für neue zu wenig Platz da ist - und während der Platz neu verwaltet wird, gibt es dann kurz einen Leistungseinbruch.


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (4. September 2016)

Dann schau ich mal nach neuen Treibern und/oder stell die Grafik runter. Sage dann später mal bescheid ob's sich gebessert hat, danke


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (4. September 2016)

Neue Treiber gibts leider nich, aber  durch das Runterschrauben der Grafik ists tatsächlich ein wenig besser geworden.  Die 60-70fps sind auf 80-90 gestiegen (auch wenn das nicht  mein Ziel war). Die Einbrüche der Frames sind  aber schon besser geworden.  gelegentlich tritts aber doch auf.  und das wundert mich.


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2016)

NickNameRandomNumber schrieb:


> Neue Treiber gibts leider nich, aber  durch das Runterschrauben der Grafik ists tatsächlich ein wenig besser geworden.  Die 60-70fps sind auf 80-90 gestiegen (auch wenn das nicht  mein Ziel war). Die Einbrüche der Frames sind  aber schon besser geworden.  gelegentlich tritts aber doch auf.  und das wundert mich.


Es ist nun mal noch eine Beta, und eine GTX 960 ist halt auch keine Top-Karte, sondern nur Mittelklasse - da kannst du nicht erwarten, dass ein brandneues Blockbuster-Game, welches eine möglichst gute Grafik bieten will, selbst mit ner 180€-Karte bei hohen oder gar maximalen Details konstant über 60 FPS läuft.    nicht mal bei mittleren Details muss man das erwarten. 

Wenn es jetzt auf nur 20 FPS einbricht: okay, das wäre nicht normal, aber da eben: es IST noch eine Beta.


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (5. September 2016)

Allright. Vielen Dank


----------

